# Question about reels



## kfish85 (May 21, 2008)

What line have you guys shooting reels using. I have a Zebco 888.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

I use 200# fastflight but heard good things about the 150# muzzy line too.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

200# Fast Flight and 80# Power Pro.
jury still out on the Power Pro, just seems
too thin, I'm worried about it. That and it
will cut you real quick if you ain't wearing gloves.


----------



## J.McDonald Knives (May 28, 2008)

200# fast flight as well.


----------

